# Wade belt needed



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a trip booked with Baffin rod and gun. In two weeks and need to buy a descent wade belt , thinking I need two rod holders maybe one front and one in back for spair rod , a place for pliers , a place for a few soft plastic s & jig heads , and a stringer , what brand / model do y'all use ?


----------



## Fish44 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Wade Right*

I will use my wading belt from academy nothing special to hold bait bucket, stinger and net, but I just purchased one of these to hold my lures and two rods.

http://www.coastalfishinggear.com/osfm_wade_right.php


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of different belts over the years, and there's not many big differences in all of your choices. I use Hookset's belt exclusively now and have nothing but good things to say about them. As far as rod holders, I wouldn't have that be your point of emphasis. Whenever I take an extra rod with me on long wades, I stick it in the back of my belt and it works great. 

Long story short, go with Hookset. Great belt!


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

jtcallahan88 said:


> I've tried a bunch of different belts over the years, and there's not many big differences in all of your choices. I use Hookset's belt exclusively now and have nothing but good things to say about them. As far as rod holders, I wouldn't have that be your point of emphasis. Whenever I take an extra rod with me on long wades, I stick it in the back of my belt and it works great.
> 
> Long story short, go with Hookset. Great belt!


I second your opinion. Hookset is the way to go. I have had mine for over a year now and absolutely love how it stands up to everything. I also use their over the shoulder tackle box.


----------

